# fly rod



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just wondering, what is the biggest fish you guys have ever caught on flyrod. Any species of gamefish.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

30" carp, 16" smallmouth.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

25" Rainbow.


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

20" brook trout on a rainbow trout streamer :lol:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

25" pike on a home made streamer


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

30" Steelhead


----------



## flyfishin Krueger (Jul 12, 2006)

24" brown, MT


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

a 19" smallie and a 29" rainbow(and also a 23"speck)-from a fish farmlol


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

7 lb rainbow trout.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

today fishing the river near my house i caught a 35 pound carp on a 4 lb leader and tippet-took 35 minuites for it go give!o and it was 38"


----------



## nemo (Jun 14, 2006)

i caught a 17 in rainbow on my first fly-fishing trip! :lol:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

30lb king salmon on a 7wt ugly stick fly rod


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

35 pound king salmon on my Reddington 9wt.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

rednek said:


> 30lb king salmon on a 7wt ugly stick fly rod


Ugly Sticks make fly rods!? since when?


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a 6pc eagle claw traditional.. it is a spinning rod that you can switch the tips and butt end out to be a fly rod it is almost 300 dolla4rs and i have caught a 7lb steelhead in the chewuck river in winthrop 2 summers ago. my rod is 6ft 9. the fish was a beautiful one, probly the nices i have ever caught. i used a yellow caddis pupa larvae.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

4WT - 6LB RAINBOW
6WT - 16LB. STEELHEAD 
8WT - 32 LB KING SALMON 
9WT - 25 LB STRIPED BASS
10WT - 95 LB BLUE SHARK


----------

